# New Picture of Pixie and dad's webbed feet



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of Robert's Uzi Crack Tumblers. The new baby, Pixie, is just a bit over two weeks old.

And I recently discovered that the father of this baby has webbed feet. You can see how the second and third toes are connected. Pixie does not have this except for a tiny little bit of skin between the second and third toe. It is a recessive gene (Levi's "The Pigeon")but I can't find out much more about it. Has anyone had this appear in one of their pigeons?

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute baby!  And those webbings are so cool!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi MARGARET, Go to this web site and read about the web foot. http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/webfoot.html This FRANK MOSCA's web site* GEORGE


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wow, I bet they can swim...*


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*New Picture of Pixie*

I have heard that the web feet can be caused by too much inbreeding. Do you know if this is the case here? And does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Hi MARGARET, Go to this web site and read about the web foot. http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/webfoot.html This FRANK MOSCA's web site* GEORGE


Thanks George. i just read it. I'm thinking that since this breed is very heavily muffed, perhaps it is encouraged by the breeders. There are very few of these birds in the USA. I had never seen or heard of them until the NPA show. 

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

becege said:


> I have heard that the web feet can be caused by too much inbreeding. Do you know if this is the case here? And does anyone know if this is true?


I'm sure that is how the trait gets passed on. It is a recessive gene. There are very few of these birds in the USA, so it is a pretty good bet that there is a lot of inbreeding going on and those recessive genes get paired up and produce the trait. 

Margaret


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

wow never seen the webbing before cute babies


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an older post. Theres a feral squab and his mother in Las Vegas NV that have webbed feet as well. I unoriginally named the squab "Webber" and was able to catch him for some photos. Webber and his mom both have the webbing, but his father does not. Far as I know Webber does not have any siblings as of yet... but he may this year, I'd have to head back and check them.

Can post a photo if anyone is interested...? Not sure how it relates to your birds, but it was interesting at least.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Microcat said:


> Sorry to bring up an older post. Theres a feral squab and his mother in Las Vegas NV that have webbed feet as well. I unoriginally named the squab "Webber" and was able to catch him for some photos. Webber and his mom both have the webbing, but his father does not. Far as I know Webber does not have any siblings as of yet... but he may this year, I'd have to head back and check them.
> 
> Can post a photo if anyone is interested...? Not sure how it relates to your birds, but it was interesting at least.


We love photos, so please feel free to post some! 

Terry


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Alright, heres a few of "Webber" the Squab... or squeeker, or whatever they are referred to at this age? The young pigeon.
I did some "unofficial studies" of over 300 feral birds in Las Vegas in a small area and Webber was by far my most interesting subject, as it were.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

AWESOME pictures!!!! WOW ! That is so cool ! I never knew this possible...


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it is because they have crossed with a Sea Gull.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice to meet you, Webber!

Terry


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Webber was pretty cool. As you can see in his pics, he only had the webbing between two toes on one foot. However, he had a bit "extra" skin which looked like it could have been the start of additional webbing along a few of his toes.

I'm hoping to get back there in a year or so and do some "catching up" with 'my' birds. Hoping I can find Webber again, and perhaps see if he (she?, dunno) has any offspring... and wether or not they have webbing as well. 

I had almost put Webber out of my mind, but when I saw the pics of adorable little Pixie on this post I was like "WOW! I've seen this before!" 

Thanks for letting me share pics of 'my' oddball little guy.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*There two types of web foot. Web-foot symbolized (w) the other is Web-lethal symbolized(wl).Web-foot (w) was first reported by Charles Darwin in (1868) and has been studied by a number of people over the years. (wl) Web-lethal) was studied by Hollander (1982) it is a recessive sex linked web-footed trait usually involving the middle and outer toes. It is lethal at around hatching time but some do survive Robert Mangile raised some homozygous web-lethal males and females and did some study on those. http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/webfoot.html * GEORGE


----------

